# Mixed emotions... I HAVE to this the herd down



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I am angry and sad I have to thin down my herd. I guess we all do what we have to do, I'm just heartbroken. After being assulted and losing some of the function of my right arm(dominant arm), and currently going through a high risk pregnancy. Thinning the herd is both right for my girls and for me. It's just not something I am looking forward to.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry Erica  :hug: I wish I could afford to buy some from you. :hug:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That is so sad. If I can do anything to help you out let me know. What happened to your arm did that just happen.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry..it is hard...hugs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes doing the right thing just stinks.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am sorry that you have so much on your plate right now. Look at it this way, you can thin your herd now, and then when things calm down you can rebuild your herd with even that much more knowledge of what you want. 
I don't know what happened to you but I am also sorry that you were assaulted and injured. That shouldn't happen to anyone and I hope you have been able to talk to someone about it, talking helps to ease the trauma. 
I also hope that everything will go smoothly with your pregnancy. Is this your first child? 
If it is okay with you I will add you to my prayers.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm so sorry! :hug:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I am a nursing assistant with my certification to pass medication. I work for the state in a psychiatric facility. While passing medication I was assulted by a patient. It resulted in stretching my bracial plexus and long thorasic nerves. And a diagnosis on PTSD. This was in April. I have been out of work since. 

This is my 6th pregnancy, but as long as all goes well this will be my 3rd child. I have to give myself shots to keep my blood thin. Also I have a kidney disorder that more then doubles my chance of pre-eclampsia. So far so good, with no major complications.

It's just to much, especially when it becomes a point of contention with my husband. It's going to very hard to decide who stays and who goes.


Today 3 of my sr. does leave. And then comes decision of who else leaves. Thanks for your support! I really need it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What three are leaving today? Let me know if there is anything I can do. :hug: praying for ya.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

What a hard year you've had. I'm sorry you have to thin the herd. I hope you're able to find really good homes for those that are going and that your pregnancy continues on peacefully.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, I am so sorry  I can imagine it's very stressful, and heartbreaking. Will your arm ever get better? 
When is your due date? I pray everything goes well for you and your baby.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> I am a nursing assistant with my certification to pass medication. I work for the state in a psychiatric facility. While passing medication I was assulted by a patient. It resulted in stretching my bracial plexus and long thorasic nerves. And a diagnosis on PTSD. This was in April. I have been out of work since.
> .


 This is sort of my worst nightmare come true. I work doing home visits with mentally ill clients. Being in the home increases risk. I don't generally work with violent people but there is always a chance. I am in grad school getting my masters so I can be a therapist. When that happens the home visits will stop because I will be in a different role. I have been doing this kind of work for 4 years now, so I am not a rookie and I am not afraid very often, but I am always aware. I hate that this happened to you. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know how you feel. Over the last couple years I went from a herd of 16 down to 3. I now only have 3 females and will have to rent a buck when ready to breed.

It was really tough and I went through a mourning period but now I am happy to just have the 3. I can spend more fun time with them.


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh Erica I am so sorry to hear about what is happening......I am assuming your arm will get better in time?

Don't worry if you have to let either Vixen or Celestial go, I totally understand. Don't want you to think I would be upset (as long as they go to good homes).

I would offer to take a couple and babysit them over here but I was kinda foolish this year.....from my spring crop I kept 4 doe kids, bought 3 more (one was on reserve from Rosasharn for a couple of years now) and then my late summer crop babies are from a buck that I won't get a chance to use again so I kept those 3 as well......so I a have total of 32 over here and no idea who to cut......guess I will wait till spring to figure things out.....at least the 10 little girls don't take up much space.....YET!!

I am currently helping out with one doe from a breeder friend who is undergoing cancer treatment.....I wasn't able to help with any more than that because of my silliness this year......

If there is anything I can do though or you think I can do let me know.....if you have to let any of your boys go I would happily let you use my guys.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How hard! It will be very sad, but I think a relief as the work load lightens a bit. :hug:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow the last dr. I saw said it can take upto 2 years for this type of injury to heal, luckily it was a stretch of the nerves and not a tear. The baby is due March 7th, but will be induced when the OB/GYB feels the baby is ready. We are shooting for 39 weeks.

NubianFan I pray that you never experience this from your clients. I think other then the pain, the PTSD has been the most debilitating. My hubby took me to lunch and while we were there a man with mental illness came upto me at the table and I had a meltdown. I think the country has terrible mental healthcare and we need more people entering the field.

ksalvagno it is reassuring to hear from someone who had to do this and there is a light at the end of the tunnel. 

Karen thank you! I think that to lose my baby bop Celestial would just put such a deep hole right to my soul. She is my buddy. She already filled the milking buddy position that my kitty Oskar left when he passed away this February. That is why she is so big she gets free choice on 18% feed either what the milkers get or the kid feed. 

Danielle I think your right about the load becoming lighter. 

2 girls left today. Bonnie and MaryJane 2 of my grades. They went to a beautiful home in Antrim NH. A widower looking for a couple of friends. On the car ride home I told my husband "Don't tell the girls where they went, they will be jealous". Then just a moment ago I got an angry phone call from his friend "Are you sure this black goat isn't pregnant? She is awful round and her belly is tight." Me "She is not bred, she has not had a buck in with her" Him "Well she is awful fat! Well I guess you would know." Well if I thought she were bred I would not have sold her for $100 that is for sure, especially with the milk lines behind any kid she would have. Yes everyone she was fat. Excuse me over conditioned. That was one of the reason she was the first to go she beats everyone out of food.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad the two got good homes :hug: I know it's hard...


----------

